# Joints making popping sound.



## Youlanda (Aug 28, 2004)

When I pick one of my kittens up I hear a slight popping sound, like the sound made when popping/cracking a knuckle, but quieter and tiny. (I have popping problems with my own knees; it's only amusing that my cat is a popper too!)

I've never interacted with a cat that's had that before and his littermate doesn't seem to have the same problem. I'm a bit worried about him but he doesn't seem bothered or phased by it or injured in any way. He goes about life as usual. 

Has anyone else ever had a popping cat? Is this something to be overly alarmed about? 

I worry that in his later years he might develop arthritis.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Youlanda 
I am not familiar with the symptoms your kitten is experiencing - I hope there is nothing serious.
You could give your vet a call for a over the phone suggestion - and see if there is any reason to bring him in
Hopefully one of our members can give us more information on this matter


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Heh. My joints make that noise too. I'm not sure if it's the same with cats, but I have pretty severe stiffness in my joints, and they usually pop when I try to move them more than they want to  I don't know if stiffness would mean the kitty is in pain, but I would also worry about arthritis.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

In young kittens the joints are not as "tight" as when they are older, so it probably isn't an issue, but you might want to have your vet check it out to be sure; there could be a congenital deformity that could be corrected if caught early.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

